# OP27_Keine Verbindung-Fehler beim Download



## borstek (4 Februar 2008)

Hallo nette User zusammen,

ich versuche heute schon den ganzen Tag eine Verbindung zum OP 27 aufzubauen aber kriege sie nicht konfiguriert. 
Meine jetzigen Fehlermeldungen waren :
- Laden:
Mein Projekt_op27\OP 27_TEST
-> Beim Laden des Objektes ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Protokoll für das Einzelobjekt.

oder 
Fehler beim Download Fehlermeldung Laden 724:38


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

Fehler 724: Interner Fehler - Mailboxtyp nicht implementiert.



> Bei allen Systemmeldungen, die sich auf ”interne Fehler” beziehen, befolgen
> Sie bitte folgende Vorgehensweise:
> a) Schalten Sie das Bediengerät aus, bringen Sie die Steuerung in den STOPZustand
> und lassen Sie anschließend beide neu anlaufen.
> ...


----------



## borstek (4 Februar 2008)

E4018: Protokollfehler MPI 000000F0H
Keine Verbindung zum OP!


-  ???


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

borstek schrieb:


> E4018: Protokollfehler MPI 000000F0H
> Keine Verbindung zum OP!



MPI-Einstellungen am OP stimmen? vgl. *OP 27 - Handbuch* ... hier Punkt 14.1 Erstinbetriebnahme und 14.2 Wiederinbetriebnahme


----------



## jabba (4 Februar 2008)

wie und womit machts Du den Transfer.

Wenn Du über MPI gehts, kannst Du das OP bei der Diagnose erkennen ?

hast Du die Adresse im Protool geändert? 
Das OP hat eventuell eine anderes Adresse wenn schon was drauf war.

Eventuell gerät urlöschen.

...
...
 Mehr Details bitte...


----------



## borstek (4 Februar 2008)

Die OP Adresse ist 1 ; die CPU der Simatic ist 2 in MPI. MPI selber für sich die Adresse 0. Vernetzt ist es und auch zu sehn; unter erreichbare Teilnehmer. Übersetzen bzw. Generieren lässt sich der OP jedoch nicht laden bzw. Transferieren. Es wird kein FLASH gesetzt oder abgefragt. 
Die Betriebsart am Panel ist auf MPI-Transfer 187,5 kBaud eingestellt ...

Ich habe aus einem fertigen Projekt im Subnet bei MPI ein angeschlossenen OP einfach mit der rechten Maustaste gelöscht und einen neuen eingeführt. Mehr hab ich nicht gemacht aber nun lässt sich es nicht mehr konfigurieren.


----------



## borstek (4 Februar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> wie und womit machts Du den Transfer.
> 
> Wenn Du über MPI gehts, kannst Du das OP bei der Diagnose erkennen ?
> 
> ...


 

Wo meinst du denn im NetPro beim Subnet ?


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

DIP-Schalter für IF1B sind richtig geschaltet? Seite 13-6 im Handbuch ...


----------



## borstek (4 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> DIP-Schalter für IF1B sind richtig geschaltet? Seite 13-6 im Handbuch ...


 

ja die sind richtig eingestellt !


----------



## jabba (4 Februar 2008)

borstek schrieb:


> Wo meinst du denn im NetPro beim Subnet ?


 
Haub ich mit Zaubertinte geschrieben ?
Wie kommst Du auf diese angaben?

Weiss ja nicht wie fitt Du mit den Sachen bist,
wenn Du das alles weisst, einfach überspringen.

Hast Du in Protool unter Tranfer Settings alles richtig eingestellt?
Ist der MPI Adapter richtig eingestellt.

War das Gerät schon mal in Betrieb, wenn ja urlöschen.
Hast Du die Möglichkeit eventuell seriell zu übertragen.
Nach dem setzen MPI Transfer nicht sofort in Protool starten, sondern 30s warten.


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

borstek schrieb:


> ja die sind richtig eingestellt !



was ist "richtig"? ...damit wir weiter vom selben reden ... ansonsten wie jabba sagt: urlöschen


----------



## borstek (4 Februar 2008)

Ok.. richtig eingestellt ist:

die Baudrate an beiden Geräten
die Adressenvergabe der einzelnen Gruppen
...


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

borstek schrieb:


> Ok.. richtig eingestellt ist:
> 
> die Baudrate an beiden Geräten
> die Adressenvergabe der einzelnen Gruppen
> ...



damit hast du dich grad qualifiziert  ... aber die DIP-Schalterstellungen würden mich immer noch interessieren ..


----------



## jabba (4 Februar 2008)

Wo ist das Gerät her (Ebay?), könnte da was drauf sein, könnte die Schnittstelle defekt sein. 
Bist Du sicher das das Gerät in Ordnung ist.
Mal direkt den MPI Adapter auf's OP stecken und probieren.

Was ist mit der Möglichkeit seriell zu übertragen,
bei manchen Anlagen hatte ich mit dem OP27 auch schon probleme.

Nochmals ist der Transfer im Protool richtig eingestellt?


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2008)

Wenn alles richtig eingestellt ist, was zwar ansich unwahrscheinlich ist, aber glauben wirs dir halt mal,
dann ist dein OP defekt.
Dann hilft wohl nur noch das Ding zu Siemens / Eichler und Co. zu schicken,
und für teuer Geld reparieren zu lassen.

Da wir aufgrund deiner bombastischen, sehr ausführlichen, Antworten aber nicht beurteilen können,
ob alles richtig eingestellt ist, könnte es auch an irgend einer anderen Kleinigkeit liegen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## borstek (4 Februar 2008)

na dann heisst es wohl das programm einfach noch mal neu schreiben.

1. die Transferdaten sind richtig parametriert (meiner Meinung nach)
heisst, die Schnittstellenkonfiguration ist richtig eingestellt , es kann sich also nur ein Fehler auf der Konfiguration zwischen der Übertragung zwischen dem OP27 und der Generierung liegen. Wenn es nun kein Schnittstellenkonf.fehler vorliegt und andere geschriebene Programme ablaufen, nur dieser eine von mir angelegte ProTool OP nicht geladen werden kann, dann ist es wohl ein programmierfehler, bloss woher soll dieser kommen, die anderen laufen doch. 
Also vernichte ich ihnen. Danke


----------



## Ralle (4 Februar 2008)

Jungs zur Beruhigung hört mal hier rein und bewundert den Verkäufer:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=118541&postcount=623


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

ich frag noch einmal, vielleicht verstehst du dann was, ich meine:

die dipschalter haben welche stellung?

in etwa so:

1 - OFF
2 - OFF
3 - OFF
4 - OFF

??? ja?


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Jungs zur Beruhigung hört mal hier rein und bewundert den Verkäufer:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=118541&postcount=623



Dann sind wir momentan quasi in der Phase:
"Kabel alles dran, ich hab sogar eine Kasette"


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2008)

Ist jetzt zwar vielleicht ein falscher Ansatz:

Aber wenn du ein urgelöschtes OP hast, dann ist der erste Transfer doch eigentlich NUR seriell möglich.
Erst danach sollte es doch über die Betriebsart "Transfer-MPI" (im Standardbild Z_Settings) möglich sein, überhaupt ein Projekt über MPI zu transferieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar vielleicht ein falscher Ansatz:
> 
> Aber wenn du ein urgelöschtes OP hast, dann ist der erste Transfer doch eigentlich NUR seriell möglich.
> Erst danach sollte es doch über die Betriebsart "Transfer-MPI" (im Standardbild Z_Settings) möglich sein, überhaupt ein Projekt über MPI zu transferieren.



so falsch ist das nicht! ...aber irgendwie scheint er ja eine projektierung auf das op gebracht zu haben und versucht jetzt, mit mpi drauf zu zugreifen ... ich glaub jabba hat erst schon mal, die noch unbeantwortete frage gestellt, ob er denn eine serielle verbindung benutzen kann ... schweigen heißt ja, heißt, eine projektierung bekommt er drauf, heißt, er kann im folgenden auf MPI umschalten ... oder?


----------



## jabba (4 Februar 2008)

Ich glaube wir sind einfach alle unhöflich...

Man soll eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten 

Und wenn mann noch so oft fragt, kriegt man doch nicht die Antwort die man will, verkehrte Welt halt. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## vierlagig (4 Februar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sind einfach alle unhöflich...
> 
> Man soll eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten
> 
> Und wenn mann noch so oft fragt, kriegt man doch nicht die Antwort die man will, verkehrte Welt halt. :icon_rolleyes:



ja jabba



borstek schrieb:


> Hallo nette User zusammen,



da sind wir wohl nicht mit gemeint gewesen


----------



## MSB (4 Februar 2008)

@jabba, vierlagig
Darf ich euch dann in Zukunft böse Stiefmutter nennen?  

Wg. Ort: Schneewittchental


----------



## jabba (4 Februar 2008)

Kanste machen.

kennste doch.

Wer hat an meinen Dippschalterchen gespielt ?
Wer hat die Transfereinstellungen verstellt?

oder

Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand
wer geht mir hier beim Transfer mal zur Hand.

Das Forum wird's schon lösen.
Aber der Vierlagig und der Jabba ,
lesen den tread und löchern dann mit  bösen Fragen .


----------



## borstek (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo nette User zusammen,

habe ein komplett neues Projekt angelegt und nun klappt die Konfiguration oder Projektierung, wie immer das auch heissen mag.

^^ Der Himmel ist blau


----------

